# New Tv And Sway Issues



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I started a thread over on the other site and am looking here for more ideas to solve my problem.
Here is my thread over on D&T.

Super Sway


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you have an anti-sway system?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you have "P" tires on the truck then that would be a very good place to start. Pull those and put on some good "LT" tires. If this is just a sometimes TV then get some snow rims for your LT tires and you can change them out when you tow and have the soft "P" tire for your grocery getting.


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not completely familiar with the 21rs, but it sounds like you don't have enough weight on the tongue. Most sway issues have more to do with the trailer, not the hitch. A properly loaded trailer should not sway at all. You may also being transferring to much weight using all of the washers with the 1000# hitch. I'm using 4 washers with a 28bhs. I would look at how the trailer is loaded first however.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I had 5 washers with the old TV, Josh at Progress suggested to add more since I can't get the bars parallel to the TT because of the L pins. I have all winter to diagnose the problem and make the necessary changes. Maybe 8 is too many but 5 isn't enough and I just need to play with it. TT has been loaded the same way since we bought it in 07 with no issues on the old TV.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> I had 5 washers with the old TV, Josh at Progress suggested to add more since I can't get the bars parallel to the TT because of the L pins. I have all winter to diagnose the problem and make the necessary changes. Maybe 8 is too many but 5 isn't enough and I just need to play with it. TT has been loaded the same way since we bought it in 07 with no issues on the old TV.


Based on the last comment I would continue to say you should concentrate on the truck and the way it is set up. Is the hitch height the same?


----------

